# City of Arvada denying access to all waterways



## robanna (Apr 20, 2004)

I not sure where the legal stance is on this issue I just heard about in the City of Arvada. They are a Home Rule city but still seems like they don't have the legal standing to close navigable waterways.


What are thought on this from a legal standpoint? If I can access a lake, pond, stream from a public access point, or a private one with permission...?


Just trying to find out more about where they are coming from.


Best I can tell, they don't want to have to do a water rescue.






> Sec. 66-28. - Lakes, ponds and streams. In any lake, stream or pond in any public park within the city,* no person shall swim, wade, boat, raft or ice skate unless signs are posted expressly permitting such activity. *(Code 1960, § 17-30; Code 1981, § 22-9)


https://arvada.org/explore/sports-recreation/boat-usage-on-lakes-in-arvada


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

You need to read up on Colorado stream access law.

Navigability (USCG) is a whole different discussion. Does it connect to a navigable waterway and to the ocean? I'm guessing not.


----------

